# Guide Sizes 4 Conv. Surf Rod



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Building a Conventional 12'6" lami 150-2. Do any of you have any guide size recommendations


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

BMNAG 30, 25, 20, 16, 16, 16, and a BMNAT 16-11 top works for me.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep. What he said.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

BMNAG 30, 25, 20, 20

BLNAG 16, 16, 16

BMNAT 16 (10 or 11 tube, my memory slips)

Don


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Haven't built*

one myself, but I own a custom that was built with

25, 20,20, 16,16,16 and a 12 tip. 

Any of the recommended set ups should work if you get the spacing set up properly. Mine was cut down slightly to 12'3".


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You could do any of those guides also in 25, 20, 16, 12, 12, 12, and 12 tip. THe ones listed so far are better if your knots aren't very slim. The larger guides will let the knots through better, but also reduce tip recovery because of weight.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

basstardo said:


> You could do any of those guides also in 25, 20, 16, 12, 12, 12, and 12 tip. THe ones listed so far are better if your knots aren't very slim. The larger guides will let the knots through better, but also reduce tip recovery because of weight.


Good point.

I used the BLNAG vice the BMNAG to reduce weight.

Also, the 30 or 25 will be determined by its location and the size reel you are using. The higher frame of the 30 will help get the guide better into the line path of a bigger (higher) reel. If you are using an ABU 6500 or Penn 525, the 25 guide should be fine. On reels like the Penn 545/555, Newell 300 series, and Daiwa 40/50's, you may want to consider the size 30 guide.

Don


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i think i built a rs 1502 with a 25 as my 1st guide...ill double check when im done studyin


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Guides on 1502*

I build mine with 25 down to 12. No problems at all.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Lightload said:


> I build mine with 25 down to 12. No problems at all.


I tie some honker knots, so even thought the larger sizes will still hang a knot sometimes, I'll stick with them. Nothing worse than blowing up a reel when the fish are chewin'.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Sometimes a gob of grass will stick in smaller guides where with the bigger ones you can crank it down & clean it off. But if ya don't fish where there's grass smaller is fine. My .02.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Small Guides*

Man do I wish I could fish where there's no grass! Nothing is more of a pain in the butt to me when fishing than lots of grass in the water! 

I usually just shake the grass off as I'm reeling in. What hangs on the doubling knot I can usually shake off right at the tip top by rapping the rod with the side of my hand. Occasionally I'll have to crank some down to the reel or some will hang on the tip top but that's not very often. I guess what I'm saying here is that grass in the guides isn't much of a problem for me. Of course I'm using very small knots; that could be all the difference.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I like a large enough tip that when reeling in at the end of the day, I can take off dropper rig, I use a Breakaway SpinLink SL2 on the end of the shock leaders, and reel the whole shockleader back to the reel, so I can dismantle the rods to put into my van.


----------

